# Railway trails



## EasyPeez (1 Dec 2016)

Hi,

I'm being lazy here and hoping the esteemed CC fraternity can proffer some suggestions to save me some research time - 

basically, myself and some friends had a brilliant long weekend of riding in the Peak District last Spring and by far the highlight for us was riding the Monsal and Tissington trails. As roadies veering off the tarmac was pretty new to us all and the scenery, sense of freedom and the change of riding surface all made for a fantastic day. It turns out pretending to be a train while riding through a tunnel with the full beam on is as much fun at 38yrs old as it was 30yrs ago...

We are planning a similar long weekend for Spring 2017 and would love to do more trail riding on similar old railway lines. Maybe towpaths too if not too narrow/rough? I have a CX with knobblies as well as a road bike but I think 28mm slicks is as adventurous as at least one of our group will be able to go. With that in mind, and with the plan being for day-long circular rides if anyone can suggest trails and places to consider basing ourselves that would be massively appreciated. The Highlands, Cornwall/South Coast and deepest Wales are probably all too far flung for this one, but other than that we'd consider anywhere in the UK.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Dec 2016)

Nothing to offer re trails, but surely pretending to be a train never gets old Choo Choo


----------



## flake99please (1 Dec 2016)

There's a nice stretch between Market Harborough and Chapel Brampton. There were 2 tunnels along that route (it's been 11 years since I last rode it, so these may be closed now). I'm sure you could work a circular route out including this section.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2016)

Not really circular but maybe a there'n'back option. I have taken part in a ride from the Manchester area out to Southport a couple of times along the TPT and that is a very enjoyable, mostly off road route that is eminently suitable for the bikes you describe.


----------



## Globalti (1 Dec 2016)

Have to confess that I found the Tissington trail boring but that was when I was a rufty-tufty mountain biker so the effect would have been opposite to yours. I'm wondering how many circular rides you'll be able to find, incorporating an old railway. My advice would be to look at the Sustrans routes and use the train to get to or from the start or the finish. A great example is The Bay Cycle Way, which goes between Lancaster and Barrow and you can use the railway to get to the end. Read this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-bay-cycle-way-in-a-day.184850/


----------



## Venod (1 Dec 2016)

There are a lot of old railway trails in South/West Yorkshire, the ride below was on part of the TPT, there were 2 CX bikes and 4 MTB's on the ride, wouldn't recommend it on slicks though.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm being lazy here and hoping the esteemed CC fraternity can proffer some suggestions to save me some research time -
> 
> ...



So riding up Pym's Chair wasn't the highlight?


----------



## mjr (1 Dec 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Rail_trails_in_England but here's what I think I know:

I rode the Alban Way Hatfield-St Albans recently and that was quite a nice hour once I got west of Nast Hyde station. It's a bit narrow through parts of Hatfield with steep slopes where they've not reinstated the bridges. There seem to be other rail trails nearby, but mostly still dirt, unlike this tarmac one.

The Sandringham Railway Path was one of the Telegraph's top five bike rides in the country, but only the first couple of miles are actually on the railway track. After that, it's back roads, a park route and a disused A road to Sandringham.

Marriotts Way and Lakenham Way are the former railways into Norwich (City station and Victoria station, respectively). Marriotts Way outside the city boundary is still a mix of gnarly gravel, deep sand and dirt track, sadly. At its far point at Themelthorpe, it loops back onto another railway and heads for Aylsham, where it meets the Bure Valley line, which now has a narrow-gauge railway alongside a walking/cycling track back to meet the current railway at Wroxham IIRC.

The Trumpington-Cambridge Station and Cambridge North Station (forthcoming)-St Ives routes are alongside guided busways along the former railways to Bedford and Huntingdon (respectively). The Sandy-Bedford section of that line is also a cycle track now.

The Newport Nobby between Wolverton and Newport Pagnell is a former railway and key part of the later redways network.

The Cheddar Valley / Strawberry Line, Bristol-Bath Railway Path and Two Tunnels are all ex-railway trails in Somerset. The first two are linked by the Festival Way and Flax Bourton Greenway which both run alongside live railways for parts of their routes.

The Devon Coast-to-Coast involves several ex-railway trails IIRC.


----------



## Postmanhat (1 Dec 2016)

There's a TV prog called Julia Bradbury's Railway Walks on at the mo on BBC4. There all cycleable AFAIK. Episode one was actually about the Monsal Trail. Available on demand if you've got that, or the BBC website

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00dtp33/episodes/player


----------



## srw (1 Dec 2016)

mjr said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Rail_trails_in_England but here's what I think I know:
> 
> I rode the Alban Way Hatfield-St Albans recently and that was quite a nice hour once I got west of Nast Hyde station. It's a bit narrow through parts of Hatfield with steep slopes where they've not reinstated the bridges. There seem to be other rail trails nearby, but mostly still dirt, unlike this tarmac one.


Extending this a bit - start in Thame, use the Phoenix trail to Princes Risborough, then find your way to Amersham, Chorleywood and Rickmansworth. The Ebury trail takes you to Watford, from where there's a reasonably adequate NCN route to St Alban's and the Alban way to Hatfield. I've done all of that, including I think all of it on a heavy-duty touring tandem; the trails are mostly sandy or tarmac and would be fine on hybrids. (Most recently I did the Ebury Way on a Brompton!). From Hatfield go north to Welwyn and either east to Ware or west to Hemel on the Ayot Greenway (not one I've ridden). If you go to Hemel it's quite easy to make a loop via Berkhamsted and Aylesbury back to Thame.

I know the names of the towns don't exactly inspire, but that's part of the charm of these routes - you trickle through back country and emerge into ancient town centres. And, of course, if you're a roadie you've got the challenge of some of southern England's toughest hills in the Chilterns.

One other rail trail that occurs to me is the South Downs Way, from Guildford to Shoreham. I've ridden the first part of that, and it's definitely not one for 28mm tyres - in the height of summer, after dry weather, it felt a bit iffy on a hybridised mountain bike with 35mm Marathon pluses. I'd want to use mountain bike tyres, really.


----------



## mjr (1 Dec 2016)

Postmanhat said:


> There's a TV prog called Julia Bradbury's Railway Walks on at the mo on BBC4. There all cycleable AFAIK. Episode one was actually about the Monsal Trail. Available on demand if you've got that, or the BBC website
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00dtp33/episodes/player


It's a few years old now and needs checking. For example, the Monsal Trail one said tunnels were closed which I'm not sure are.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2016)

flake99please said:


> There's a nice stretch between Market Harborough and Chapel Brampton. There were 2 tunnels along that route (it's been 11 years since I last rode it, so these may be closed now). I'm sure you could work a circular route out including this section.


They're still open.


----------



## EasyPeez (1 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> So riding up Pym's Chair wasn't the highlight?



The weekend was full of highlights, on and off road to be honest. That said, if I never hear the name Simon Warren mentioned again I won't be too disappointed...


----------



## EasyPeez (1 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Not really circular but maybe a there'n'back option. I have taken part in a ride from the Manchester area out to Southport a couple of times along the TPT and that is a very enjoyable, mostly off road route that is eminently suitable for the bikes you describe.



Thanks - I've actually ridden the TPT from end to end but it was on an MTB and I did it around 12yrs ago so don't remember much of it that well in terms of surface. I do recall some great views though so will check that out. Ta.



Globalti said:


> Have to confess that I found the Tissington trail boring but that was when I was a rufty-tufty mountain biker so the effect would have been opposite to yours. I'm wondering how many circular rides you'll be able to find, incorporating an old railway. My advice would be to look at the Sustrans routes and use the train to get to or from the start or the finish. A great example is The Bay Cycle Way, which goes between Lancaster and Barrow and you can use the railway to get to the end. Read this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-bay-cycle-way-in-a-day.184850/



Is there an easy way to spot which Sustrans routes are on and off road? Thanks for the Bay Cycle Way suggestion, I'll look into that this weekend.



Afnug said:


> There are a lot of old railway trails in South/West Yorkshire, the ride below was on part of the TPT, there were 2 CX bikes and 4 MTB's on the ride, wouldn't recommend it on slicks though.
> View attachment 153095



My old stomping ground - I used to go to school in Wath. Some good rides to be had around there but the bits I've done were more suited to MTB if I recall correctly.



Postmanhat said:


> There's a TV prog called Julia Bradbury's Railway Walks on at the mo on BBC4. There all cycleable AFAIK. Episode one was actually about the Monsal Trail. Available on demand if you've got that, or the BBC website
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00dtp33/episodes/player



Brilliant, I'll start watching those imminently. Cheers!



srw said:


> Extending this a bit - start in Thame, use the Phoenix trail to Princes Risborough, then find your way to Amersham, Chorleywood and Rickmansworth. The Ebury trail takes you to Watford, from where there's a reasonably adequate NCN route to St Alban's and the Alban way to Hatfield. I've done all of that, including I think all of it on a heavy-duty touring tandem; the trails are mostly sandy or tarmac and would be fine on hybrids. (Most recently I did the Ebury Way on a Brompton!). From Hatfield go north to Welwyn and either east to Ware or west to Hemel on the Ayot Greenway (not one I've ridden). If you go to Hemel it's quite easy to make a loop via Berkhamsted and Aylesbury back to Thame.
> 
> I know the names of the towns don't exactly inspire, but that's part of the charm of these routes - you trickle through back country and emerge into ancient town centres. And, of course, if you're a roadie you've got the challenge of some of southern England's toughest hills in the Chilterns.
> 
> One other rail trail that occurs to me is the South Downs Way, from Guildford to Shoreham. I've ridden the first part of that, and it's definitely not one for 28mm tyres - in the height of summer, after dry weather, it felt a bit iffy on a hybridised mountain bike with 35mm Marathon pluses. I'd want to use mountain bike tyres, really.



Again, thanks for the tips. I think the South Downs is a bit far away as well as a bit rough, but I'll check out the Thame - some of my chums are Cambidge based so that would likely be an appealing location for them and I like the sounds of having a crack at the Chilterns.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far everyone - keep them coming!

Andy


----------



## mjr (1 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Is there an easy way to spot which Sustrans routes are on and off road?


They show up in green when you plot a route along them on http://cycle.travel/map but things are always changing.


----------



## Tilley (1 Dec 2016)

You can link the two tunnels trail, the Bristol to Bath Cycle route, and an on road section through the Chew valley area south of Bristol to make a very enjoyable 60mile circuit.


----------



## srw (1 Dec 2016)

I should have added - use www.streetmap.co.uk or www.bikehike.co.uk to take a first look at any routes, because all the sustrans routes are plotted on the 1:50,000 OS maps those sites show. Solid green circles for on-road, open ciricles for off-road. I find that rail trails are pretty reliable usually, but otherwise I'd want to stick mainly to on-road routes, and check them quite carefully as better alternatives can often be found - both to on-road and off-road routes.


----------



## Slick (1 Dec 2016)

This may be a possibility, and it was suggested to me by another CCer. 

http://www.cyclegrampian.co.uk/trail/formartineway.html

There was a brilliant blog from a guy who just completed it, I thought it was. Excellent.


----------



## Slick (1 Dec 2016)

Found it. 

http://www.cyclingscot.co.uk/aberdeenshire-formartine-and-buchan-way.html

I found it too late in the year to do the lot, but I'm working up there again in the new year and fully intend to do it. The old platforms are something to see.


----------



## mjr (1 Dec 2016)

Tilley said:


> You can link the two tunnels trail, the Bristol to Bath Cycle route, and an on road section through the Chew valley area south of Bristol to make a very enjoyable 60mile circuit.


For just 12 miles more, you could have Cheddar Gorge, the Strawberry Line and the Flax Bourton Greenway instead of that dull man-made puddle!  http://cycle.travel/map/journey/9942


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Again, thanks for the tips. I think the South Downs is a bit far away as well as a bit rough,
> Andy


@srw had it slightly wrong. It's the Downs Link that links the North Downs at Guildford to just beyond the South Downs at Shoreham, whilst the South Downs Way runs east-west along the South Downs and is a whole lot rougher. The majority of the Downs Link is disused railway, with bits alongside the Adur as it gets to the southern end. I've done it on 25mm tyres on my Mercian (as well as other bikes).


----------



## srw (1 Dec 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> @srw had it slightly wrong. It's the Downs Link that links the North Downs at Guildford to just beyond the South Downs at Shoreham, whilst the South Downs Way runs east-west along the South Downs and is a whole lot rougher. The majority of the Downs Link is disused railway, with bits alongside the Adur as it gets to the southern end. I've done it on 25mm tyres on my Mercian (as well as other bikes).


Yes - my fault. Downs Link. Still wouldn't want to do it without a mountain bike unless it had been _very _dry recently. Based on the first 20-odd miles it seems to have been laid using gravel and sand years ago, and doesn't drain properly. It's also tree-covered, and not swept, so there's a nice layer of mulch that forms every autumn.

South Downs Way is a footpath across chalk hills - up and down like a mad thing, and not something I'd do on a bike (although @GrumpyGregry OTP claims to have ridden it on 25mm tyres on his Galaxy).


----------



## Tilley (1 Dec 2016)

mjr said:


> For just 12 miles more, you could have Cheddar Gorge, the Strawberry Line and the Flax Bourton Greenway instead of that dull man-made puddle!  http://cycle.travel/map/journey/9942


Yep I wouldn't argue with that In fact starting in Cheddar with the climb up the gorge then onto the climb at Midford means that you take on all the severe climbs early in the ride and have a relaxing return on all the old railway tracks.


----------



## Tilley (1 Dec 2016)

Alternatively if you should wish to use the train to get to the start of the ride you could start at Yatton as the Strawberry line starts in the railway station car park.


----------



## rivers (1 Dec 2016)

I would not ride Bristol to Bath on a weekend though, unless fairly early in the morning. Lots of pedestrians, dog walkers, and children about.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2016)

flake99please said:


> There's a nice stretch between Market Harborough and Chapel Brampton. There were 2 tunnels along that route (it's been 11 years since I last rode it, so these may be closed now). I'm sure you could work a circular route out including this section.



Brampton Valley Way - Runs from Market Harborough to Northampton is about 14 miles long. I've done it on a road bike 28mm tyres will be fine on it. Good lights are a must though as the two tunnels are very dark.

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/brampton-valley-way


----------



## HLaB (1 Dec 2016)

If Edinburgh is close enough its got lots of paths along old railways paths, they are mostly paved though and you may be wanting something rougher. Scotland is full of such paths thanks to Dr Beeching!


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Dec 2016)

Middlewood Way Marple to Macclesfield could tie that in with the TPT.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2016)

srw said:


> Yes - my fault. Downs Link. Still wouldn't want to do it without a mountain bike unless it had been _very _dry recently. Based on the first 20-odd miles it seems to have been laid using gravel and sand years ago, and doesn't drain properly. It's also tree-covered, and not swept, so there's a nice layer of mulch that forms every autumn.
> 
> South Downs Way is a footpath across chalk hills - up and down like a mad thing, and not something I'd do on a bike (although @GrumpyGregry OTP claims to have ridden it on 25mm tyres on his Galaxy).


Downs Link and bits of SDW. On 28's. And I have never owned a Galaxy!


----------



## mjr (2 Dec 2016)

srw said:


> ...to St Alban's and the Alban way to Hatfield. I've done all of that, including I think all of it on a heavy-duty touring tandem; the trails are mostly sandy or tarmac and would be fine on hybrids.


And now, for your viewing pleasure, the tarmac Alban Way, from Hatfield station to Cottonmill Lane St Albans:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgtZM3uX8ys


----------



## srw (6 Dec 2016)

Postmanhat said:


> There's a TV prog called Julia Bradbury's Railway Walks on at the mo on BBC4. There all cycleable AFAIK. Episode one was actually about the Monsal Trail. Available on demand if you've got that, or the BBC website
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00dtp33/episodes/player


The one on tonight went from Callandar to Loch Tay - and it looked rather lovely and doable on a hybrid.


----------



## RMurphy195 (9 Dec 2016)

mjr said:


> It's a few years old now and needs checking. For example, the Monsal Trail one said tunnels were closed which I'm not sure are.



Tunnels on the Monsal trail are all open.

Have you looked at the Forest of Dean -there's a nice circular route there, about 34 miles I think. Plus lots criss-crossing the whole area, where the rail lines used to be. Plus some out-and-out MTB trails. Try http://www.wyedeantourism.co.uk/g_cycling


----------



## Saluki (9 Dec 2016)

The Tarka Trail, in Devon, is nice and worth a ride. The Camel Trail is only 17 miles, end to end but there are some nice trails in the Portreath area with the Mineral Trails. Fine on 28mm slicks


----------



## User19783 (9 Dec 2016)

Saluki said:


> The Tarka Trail, in Devon, is nice and worth a ride. The Camel Trail is only 17 miles, end to end but there are some nice trails in the Portreath area with the Mineral Trails. Fine on 28mm slicks




I did the Devon coast to coast this year, using the NCR 27, highly recommend this ride, cycling along the Tarka trail Drake's trail and Granite way,
Only 100 miles and i did it in a day on a hybrid bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Dec 2016)

Plenty of railway paths in my part of the world in the North East.

A benefit of this patch is many are disused gravity fed mineral lines. which means there's some climbing and attendant interest in the surrounding countryside.

As mentioned earlier, standard British Rail gradient makes for easy going but can be too flat and can get boring after a few miles.

Circuits take a bit of planning, railways were built to go in relatively straight lines from A to B.

My suggestion to Andy would be my Sunderland - Consett - Durham City - Sunderland triangular route.

The first leg is on the C2C, nearly all off road.

Consett down to Durham along Lanchester Valley is also off road on decent paths.

Complications set in getting from Durham back to Sunderland, lots of junctions where the route isn't obvious makes it hard for strangers to navigate.

Andy is well able to read a map, although that's not the full answer because it won't tell you if a stretch of bridle path is all but asphalt, or if it's impassable on any bicycle.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2016)

Here's a bit of vid of the Brampton Valley Way, Sustrans Cycle Route 6.



The Kelmarsh Tunnel, with a few mates earlier this year.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Here's a bit of vid of the Brampton Valley Way, Sustrans Cycle Route 6.
> 
> 
> 
> The Kelmarsh Tunnel, with a few mates earlier this year.




i keep mean to take the Marin across and do a section but never seem to get there


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> i keep mean to take the Marin across and do a section but never seem to get there



I did it on my road bike, was a bit bumpy


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did it on my road bike, was a bit bumpy



its lumpy enough when you walk it


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2016)

It's a regular 'easy' ride up to Mkt. Harborough for a coffee and/or bag of chips then back via Pitsford Res for me and a few mates.
You can do the tunnels without lights, but you have to concentrate on the semi-circle of daylight to avoid ricocheting off the brickwork 

Any bike will be OK, but a bit of suspension helps take the jitters out of the surface..


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a regular 'easy' ride up the Mkt. Harborough for a coffee and/or bag of chips then back via Pitsford Res for me and a few mates.
> You can do the tunnels without lights, but you have to concentrate on the semi-circle of daylight to avoid ricocheting off the brickwork
> 
> Any bike will be OK, but a bit of suspension helps take the jitters out of the surface..


will have to try it then


----------



## RMurphy195 (10 Dec 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vinters-Railway-Gazetteer-Britains-Railways/dp/0752460110 ?


----------



## EasyPeez (14 Dec 2016)

Again, thanks for all the suggestions everyone.



flake99please said:


> There's a nice stretch between Market Harborough and Chapel Brampton. There were 2 tunnels along that route (it's been 11 years since I last rode it, so these may be closed now). I'm sure you could work a circular route out including this section.


This looks good. Do you know what the area is like around there in terms of scenic road rides for the other days?



mjr said:


> The Trumpington-Cambridge Station and Cambridge North Station (forthcoming)-St Ives routes are alongside guided busways along the former railways to Bedford and Huntingdon (respectively). The Sandy-Bedford section of that line is also a cycle track now.


Yes, as several of my chums are Cambridge-based we've had a go at the guided busways. 



mjr said:


> The Cheddar Valley / Strawberry Line, Bristol-Bath Railway Path and Two Tunnels are all ex-railway trails in Somerset. The first two are linked by the Festival Way and Flax Bourton Greenway which both run alongside live railways for parts of their routes.


This sounds fantastic. Bit of a way for me from Hull but a definite for the list to consider, especially as we could then base ourselves in the Mendips or South Cotswolds for some good tarmac routes on our other days. Cheers.



Postmanhat said:


> There's a TV prog called Julia Bradbury's Railway Walks on at the mo on BBC4. There all cycleable AFAIK. Episode one was actually about the Monsal Trail. Available on demand if you've got that, or the BBC website


I watched and very much enjoyed this earlier in the week. Thanks for the tip. Seems the tunnels must have been re-opened quite recently as they were all closed when this was filmed in 2008. As a keen outdoors-type I'll watch the rest of the series, though it seems all the other locations are too far-flung for the purposes of next year's cycling jaunt. Cheers.



srw said:


> Extending this a bit - start in Thame, use the Phoenix trail to Princes Risborough, then find your way to Amersham, Chorleywood and Rickmansworth. The Ebury trail takes you to Watford, from where there's a reasonably adequate NCN route to St Alban's and the Alban way to Hatfield. I've done all of that, including I think all of it on a heavy-duty touring tandem; the trails are mostly sandy or tarmac and would be fine on hybrids. (Most recently I did the Ebury Way on a Brompton!). From Hatfield go north to Welwyn and either east to Ware or west to Hemel on the Ayot Greenway (not one I've ridden). If you go to Hemel it's quite easy to make a loop via Berkhamsted and Aylesbury back to Thame.
> 
> I know the names of the towns don't exactly inspire, but that's part of the charm of these routes - you trickle through back country and emerge into ancient town centres. And, of course, if you're a roadie you've got the challenge of some of southern England's toughest hills in the Chilterns.



Another definite for the list, what with it being near Chilterns. Cheers.



Slick said:


> This may be a possibility, and it was suggested to me by another CCer.
> 
> http://www.cyclegrampian.co.uk/trail/formartineway.html



Looks lovely but a bit far flung I fear.



RMurphy195 said:


> Have you looked at the Forest of Dean -there's a nice circular route there, about 34 miles I think



Did you mean 34 miles of trails altogether maybe? I'd be very keen on a long forest trail if the 34 miler does exist, but all I can find reference to for FoD is an 11 mile 'family route' and then various shorter MTB trails that we couldn't do on our bikes. Cheers.



Saluki said:


> The Tarka Trail, in Devon, is nice and worth a ride. The Camel Trail is only 17 miles, end to end but there are some nice trails in the Portreath area with the Mineral Trails.


Again, looks lovely but a bit far flung. I should probably have been a bit more specific when ruling out Cornwall!



RMurphy195 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vinters-Railway-Gazetteer-Britains-Railways/dp/0752460110 ?



That looks good. I have just ordered this, more with future family rides/weekends in mind really - 

https://shop.sustrans.org.uk/sustrans-traffic-free-cycle-rides

so will have a good skeg through that when it arrives to see if it also throws up some possibilities for our spring weekend, and might invest in the Gazetteer depending on how good the Sustrans book is.


----------



## EasyPeez (14 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Plenty of railway paths in my part of the world in the North East.
> 
> A benefit of this patch is many are disused gravity fed mineral lines. which means there's some climbing and attendant interest in the surrounding countryside.
> 
> ...



Rob, thanks for the suggestions. Consett and Durham certainly appeal as cycling destinations.

Forgive my poor memory but am I right in thinking you take a similarly traditional approach to wayfaring as myself - and as such wouldn't have GPS files for these routes that you could share?

Cheers.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Rob, thanks for the suggestions. Consett and Durham certainly appeal as cycling destinations.
> 
> Forgive my poor memory but am I right in thinking you take a similarly traditional approach to wayfaring as myself - and as such wouldn't have GPS files for these routes that you could share?
> 
> Cheers.



Your memory is good, but I have recently grasped the technological nettle to a limited extent.

I've not done the Lanchester Valley circuit to record it on gps, but I either will do it, or I can contact someone who has the route.

Ping me an email address via a private message and I will get something across to you.

Might take a few weeks one way or the other, but presumably that won't cause you any difficulty.


----------



## EasyPeez (14 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Your memory is good, but I have recently grasped the technological nettle to a limited extent.
> 
> I've not done the Lanchester Valley circuit to record it on gps, but I either will do it, or I can contact someone who has the route.
> 
> ...



That's very good of you, thanks.

I can't see us going until April at the very earliest, so no rush.

The GPS file won't be of any use to me in the saddle, of course, but it would be good to see the route beforehand and if we do decide to head north I daresay one of the others would know how to zap it into their little machines!

E-mail sent in PM just now.


----------



## JD42 (15 Dec 2016)

Tilley said:


> Alternatively if you should wish to use the train to get to the start of the ride you could start at Yatton as the Strawberry line starts in the railway station car park.


I have cycled from bristol down to the Strawberry line start at Yatton before tackling the gorge and back via chew. From what I can remember the Strawberry line was good, there was one very dark tunnel on it which was needed to be ridden with caution and I can imagine sections get quite wet during the winter. I used it during the summer.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Dec 2016)

We did the Great Glen a few years ago


Lots of canal paths, off road routes and quiet roads, with occasional busy stretches


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Dec 2016)

Afnug said:


> There are a lot of old railway trails in South/West Yorkshire, the ride below was on part of the TPT, there were 2 CX bikes and 4 MTB's on the ride, wouldn't recommend it on slicks though.
> View attachment 153095



I live in Penistone and have cycled all this. It's lovely country. Also in a former life I've been round as far as Doncaster and Cusworth.
There's 3 maps in the Trans Pennine Trail set available from book shops.
My only other thought for the OP is to avoid it on a Sunday as it's getting pretty crowded these days.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Dec 2016)

I like this one in "deepest Wales"

http://www.mawddachtrail.co.uk/


----------



## EasyPeez (15 Dec 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> We did the Great Glen a few years ago
> 
> 
> Lots of canal paths, off road routes and quiet roads, with occasional busy stretches



Sorry, can't seem to get that link to work. Isn't that Highlands country anyway? 



Nigel-YZ1 said:


> There's 3 maps in the Trans Pennine Trail set available from book shops.
> My only other thought for the OP is to avoid it on a Sunday as it's getting pretty crowded these days.



Done the TPT, have all the maps. It's a good route but we're looking for somewhere new to us all, and ride-able on road bikes, quite a bit of the TPT isn't really, if memory serves. Glad to hear it's getting well used though


----------



## EasyPeez (15 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Plenty of railway paths in my part of the world in the North East.



I've been looking into options in the NE a bit more and the Waskerley Way and Derwent Walk look rather lovely. Do you know these routes, Rob? I may be mistaken but I think they would even connect up with the Sunderland - Consett - Durham City - Sunderland triangular route that you suggested?


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Sorry, can't seem to get that link to work. Isn't that Highlands country anyway?





Try Great Glen

Or..

Sustrans Route 78. This does take the Eastern side of Loch Ness, whereas I used the Western

Or..


 Ticket to Ride - Great Glen


----------



## EasyPeez (15 Dec 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Try Great Glen
> 
> Or..
> 
> ...



Cheers, those second 2 links work. It's too far north for this little jaunt but definately one for the future list. I think I'd want to have at least a week to play with to do justice to the Highlands.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> I've been looking into options in the NE a bit more and the Waskerley Way and Derwent Walk look rather lovely. Do you know these routes, Rob? I may be mistaken but I think they would even connect up with the Sunderland - Consett - Durham City - Sunderland triangular route that you suggested?



They do connect, just west of Consett there is a crossroads, or rather crosspaths.

Waskerly (also part of the C2C route) is straight on, left takes you down Lanchester Valley towards Durham City on my route, and right is Derwent Walk, towards Swalwell and on to Tyneside.

The crosspaths even has a name, Lydgett's Junction, known informally as 'the mineral wagon' because there's an old one plonked beside the track.

This pic is taken looking back towards Consett.







Going back to the Waskerly, you could crack on from where the pic is taken up to Parkhead Station - about another nine miles.

It's a steady pull all the way up, but of course, an easy freewheel all the way down.

Worth a look, although the last few miles are bleak and uninteresting, nothing up there apart from a few sheep and even they look bored.

Also you are into out and back territory, having got to Parkhead there's no obvious loop back so the only viable option is to return the same way.


----------



## gazza_d (16 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez

There is a series of 3 maps covering the trails in County Durham. They are slightly old but the information hasn't changed much. If you want a copy, PM me your mail address and I'll post you a set as I have a box full in my office at Durham. There are also maps available for each LA area in Tyne & Wear (Newcastle, SE Northumberland, Gateshead, South Tyne, and Sunderland. Each LA will happily post you a copy if you email them (I only have S Tyne available) 

There is lots of good mostly joined up cycling. There's also a route from Consett that goes down to the Tyne, and then along to the coast to join up with the C2C at Sunderland. That's a good 50 mile circuit. I know those paths fairly well (even commute on parts of the C2C). There's more on the North side of the Tyne as well.

You could also drop down to Bishop Auckland from Durham off road. there are some road sections to make it a circular

Gary


----------



## gazza_d (16 Dec 2016)

Heres a site with links to the various rail paths in County Durham

http://www.durham.gov.uk/article/3691/Railway-paths


----------



## albion (16 Dec 2016)

Durham is a great little city, so worth staying near there.
If the weather is fine there is also the Brandon to Bishop Auckland line you can ride from Durham at what is a bit of a junction of the paths.

It also seems work has got underway on the West Auckland to Barnard Castle railway path, well, at least some of it.


----------



## RMurphy195 (18 Dec 2016)

dickyknees said:


> I like this one in "deepest Wales"
> 
> http://www.mawddachtrail.co.uk/


This is a nice one -flat trail along the side of the estuary, pub about halfqay. When you get to the end, cross the bridge and follow the coast road northwards up the coast, passing Harlech, and follow the rail viaduct to Portmadoch.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Dec 2016)

Anyone with the opportunity to cycle in County Durham may be interested in the Lanchester Valley circuit route mentioned earlier.

It's a cracking day ride, probably my favourite on this patch.

Not that I can take any credit for the route, it was created by the leader of my cycling group.

QA Hownsgill Lanchester Valley QA.gpx


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Anyone with the opportunity to cycle in County Durham may be interested in the Lanchester Valley circuit route mentioned earlier.
> 
> It's a cracking day ride, probably my favourite on this patch.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, Rob.

Am I right in thinking that route would follow NCN routes 14 and 70 along the southern section, with much of that being traffic free? Is the northern section then following NCN 7 on a mix of paths and back roads? I'm using http://www.maplorer.com/ to view the file and it doesn't seem to follow any roads but maybe it's not tyhe best viewer or maybe I'm not very good at using it! 

Also, heading along the Waskerley Way it looks like you can do a loop around Townfield/Stanhope on the NCN 7 before heading back East - is this worth doing? I'm keen to build the Waskerley Way in if we do head to the NE as I've read that it's "one of the most exhilarating traffic-free rides in the country"! Cheers


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Dec 2016)

gazza_d said:


> EasyPeez
> 
> There is a series of 3 maps covering the trails in County Durham. They are slightly old but the information hasn't changed much. If you want a copy, PM me your mail address and I'll post you a set as I have a box full in my office at Durham. There are also maps available for each LA area in Tyne & Wear (Newcastle, SE Northumberland, Gateshead, South Tyne, and Sunderland. Each LA will happily post you a copy if you email them (I only have S Tyne available)
> 
> ...



Brilliant, thanks for that, Gary. PM sent now.

It never occurred to me to contact LAs but I guess many around the country will produce cycling guides/route maps of one sort or another - a good tip, and once we settle on a destination I'll certainly drop the relevant one(s) a line to see what they can provide.

Even if we don't head to the NE in the Spring, I've seen and read enough in this thread and on the linked websites to know that it's definately somewhere I'll want to cycle in the future, so I'll be very grateful to your for sending on those maps.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Thanks for that, Rob.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that route would follow NCN routes 14 and 70 along the southern section, with much of that being traffic free? Is the northern section then following NCN 7 on a mix of paths and back roads? I'm using http://www.maplorer.com/ to view the file and it doesn't seem to follow any roads but maybe it's not tyhe best viewer or maybe I'm not very good at using it!
> 
> Also, heading along the Waskerley Way it looks like you can do a loop around Townfield/Stanhope on the NCN 7 before heading back East - is this worth doing? I'm keen to build the Waskerley Way in if we do head to the NE as I've read that it's "one of the most exhilarating traffic-free rides in the country"! Cheers





EasyPeez said:


> Thanks for that, Rob.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that route would follow NCN routes 14 and 70 along the southern section, with much of that being traffic free? Is the northern section then following NCN 7 on a mix of paths and back roads? I'm using http://www.maplorer.com/ to view the file and it doesn't seem to follow any roads but maybe it's not tyhe best viewer or maybe I'm not very good at using it!
> 
> Also, heading along the Waskerley Way it looks like you can do a loop around Townfield/Stanhope on the NCN 7 before heading back East - is this worth doing? I'm keen to build the Waskerley Way in if we do head to the NE as I've read that it's "one of the most exhilarating traffic-free rides in the country"! Cheers



I've sent you an email with more stuff about the Lanchester Valley circuit.

The southern section from Durham to Sunderland is mostly off-road, but not quite as fully off road as the first two legs from Sunderland to Consett and then down to Durham.

As regards the Waskerly, you could do as you suggest and drop down into Stanhope, but the path is ropy in parts so would need a CX bike at the minimum.

Equally, the path part of the return you suggest is also quite rough, last person I spoke to who had done said he was pushing for a short stretch and that was on a mountain bike.

Returning to Parkhead via the most direct B road is probably your best option.

That would also give you the chance to do Crawleyside Bank, which is one of the well-known roadie climbs in this area.

Steep and twisty for the first bit, then straighter and less steep for a longer drag up to Parkhead,


----------



## gazza_d (20 Dec 2016)

Here's another cracking route, which uses NCN14 and NCN7. https://www.strava.com/routes/6259799 

It's a Northern option to the route Pale Rider posted. Pretty much all traffic free as well, and the ride up the Derwent valley from the Tyne to Consett is wonderful although a 12 mile steady climb. That route as posted is about 54 miles. I last rode it back september on a 5 speed Moulton so pretty much anything other than a carbon fibre race bike can do it. The link from the NCN7 to South Shields is traffic free all the way past Nissan.

You can shortcut from Rowlands Gill to NCN7 via Burnopfield and Tanfield on quiet roads, which drops about 10-12 mile off the total

If you want to do the Waskerley way (and who doesn;t), then two other return options are the roads either to Castleside or via Edmundbyers & Carterway heads. Both largely spectacular moorland roads especially on a sunny day and quiet. The Parkhead cafe is worth a stop for tea, as is Hownsgill farm at the junction of the NCN7 & Lanchester valley paths

As I've said previously, it's possible to link the NCN7 and the Lanchester Valley path via the A167 which has a shared path alongside.

If you follow NCN7, I would recommend that you follow Pattinson way in Washington rather than the actual route. It's obvious on a map. Pattinson Way is 3m shared tarmac now, whereas the NCN7 is rough, muddy & twisty along that stretch


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Jan 2017)

For anyone else interested in finding new traffic-free routes I can highly recommend this - 

https://shop.sustrans.org.uk/sustrans-traffic-free-cycle-rides

It's got just about every trail mentioned in this thread in there I believe, with the exception of the Sandringham and Lakenham routes mooted by @mjr and you can buy the chapters in pdf format if you are just interested in certain areas of the country.

Having earlier ruled out Wales due to distance I must say that the Taff trail and Monmouthshire canal routes highlighted in the book sound incredible, and it seems that with a bit of planning they can be linked to other routes around Cardiff and Brecon to give over 120 miles of off-road trails. If anyone has experience of cycling the Taff trail, Brecon & Monmouthshire Canal routes and the 3 parks trail I'd be really glad of more info on how suitable they are for road bikes. The book mentions 'stony paths' and refers to certain parts being 'rugged' so I guess we'd need to work out tarmac-based diversions around certain sections?

Cheers.


----------



## tallliman (4 Jan 2017)

@EasyPeez, if you work that out as a route, I'd be interested in seeing it. Am hoping to get a cx bike so the non-tarmac bits shouldn't be an issue (unless really abysmal)


----------

